
Thousands of Scientists Declare a Climate Emergency - atlasunshrugged
https://earther.gizmodo.com/thousands-of-scientists-declare-a-climate-emergency-1839635242
======
atlasunshrugged
Link to the paper as the one in the article triggers a security warning for me
for some reason [https://academic.oup.com/bioscience/advance-
article/doi/10.1...](https://academic.oup.com/bioscience/advance-
article/doi/10.1093/biosci/biz088/5610806)

